# Please explain product Baker's Bonus



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Can someone explain in lay terms what the product Baker's Bonus does, please?


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Basically it is a dough conditioner. Deactivated yeast has an accessable peptide called glutathione. This breaks gluten strands in the dough during machine processing allowing the dough to flow like a thick liquid. After the machine processing is done the dough conditioners become used up and the gluten reforms into longer strands and allows the dough to hold its shape.

Machine processing includes mixing, pumping through pipes and depositors and shaping machines.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

How does an unconditioned finished product compare to one in which the conditioner has been added? For instance, does the conditioned product rise higher or become more tender?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on the conditioner used. What are we talking about?

Usually nothing like that, although there are exceptions. The benefits are usually things important to large batch commercial bakers like more consistent times, longer hold times, longer shelf life, resistance to machine mix and knead abuse, etc. 

There are a few conditioners some small batch and home bakers like. Vitamin C for instance. 

In my opinion, people who can afford to observe and respond to individual doughs based on their own unique and inconsistent performance are better off doing so, rather than using conditioners. The bakers best friends are high quality yeast, high quality flour of an appropriate protein content, high quality (other) ingredients, paying attention, a good oven, touch, and intelligent control of the process. Conditioners don't make my list.

BDL


----------

